# Lucky lapine is open to the public! =D



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.luckylapine.com/

We are offically open to the public with free beta accounts!

Lucky lapine is a lovely rabbit SIM breeding/showing game for anyone who is interested in that sort of thing

*does a little jig*

come join us and our wonderful community!

Lucky lapine is full of wonderful, and friendly staff and members, the artwork is beautiful and the game play is simple, but still entertaining.

LL currently has 12 breeds of rabbits listed below
English lop
Holland lop
Netherland dwarf
Dwarf hotot
Mini rex
English Angora
Norwegian Silverfox 
Standard chinchilla
Lionhead
English spot
Dutch

and Flemish giant

and soon there will be guinea pigs added!

realistic breeding with real genetics and all kinds of realistic colors and markings, including broken, charlie and vienna marked.

and rabbit litter sizes of up to 12!

screen shots









you are assigned randomly to "live" in one of ten towns










































realistic colors and beautiful artwork

and adorable pictures of your rabbit litters!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Totally joined last night, it's pretty good!! I WILL RULE THEM ALL!
Overall, I'd really like to see an FAQ page, the player guide just isn't quite doing it for me.
It does feel a little "clunky" to navigate, but idk how to explain it. But here are my newbie thoughts.
• I wish I could find a chart with every single color possibility, but I suppose that would take some of the fun/mystery away.
• I wish the "job" paid like $10 more, do you ever get a "raise?" It would be interesting if for each job there was a correlating game, in which you could play and make like, $5 each play (max. 3 turns). That way when people (like me!) are first starting out, there is something to do once you've done everything you can do with your two rabbits. Since the gaming would be an additional function, people who have tons of rabbits wouldn't need to play it.
• $3 a bus ride seems kinda crazy, I think that it would be neat if there was a more expensive monthly option that would be cheaper in the long run.
• Is there a place to change the color on the boards? The pale green words on the light background make my eyes uncomfortable. I do like the overall color scheme though, that mint green is so pretty! A "next" or "previous" page click would be nice, or to bold the page of the number you're on. Yeah, I know it says it in the web address, but not everyone thinks to look there first.
• Are the number of shows a daily or an hourly cap?
• It would be cool if after a certain period of time, the excess rabbits from the Petstore went into the Shelter. That way the problem of one rabbit holding up the next litter would be solved, and that way there would be more "discount" bunnies for newbies, and there would be more varieties available at any given time.
• It would be cool if there was a list of all the users living in a particular town. Then you could browse around and see what other people are breeding without having to find a user name on the boards or some crazy place. I think this would also let other users see how popular the game is, and would generate more interest then having to go to the boards, classifieds, etc... and judge by activity levels (which seems somewhat low).

So yeah, those are just my thoughts from a completely newbie standpoint. I love the artwork! And it's really cool having actual genetics, a lot of the other breeding simulation games have crazy colors and unreal patterns. The reality is great! : D


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> Totally joined last night, it's pretty good!! I WILL RULE THEM ALL!
> Overall, I'd really like to see an FAQ page, the player guide just isn't quite doing it for me.
> It does feel a little "clunky" to navigate, but idk how to explain it. But here are my newbie thoughts.
> • I wish I could find a chart with every single color possibility, but I suppose that would take some of the fun/mystery away.
> ...


Lets see if i can help a bit (it's not my game btw xD, you can contact Herbal or Weaverlynn about some of your questions, Herbal is online quite a lot and so is Weaver)

there's is more than one job, certain jobs pay more (I think) and you do get "daily interests" along with the job that increases (but I don't know if it's every day or what)

There is the "bus driver" job which actually makes riding the bus from town to town free

Rabbits in the petshops do change after a while, after all the rabbits in one litter are bought, new ones are added, and Herbal changes them every once in a while, she'll do it if you ask her.

you can always make a post in general board asking who lives where xD

shows are run dailey, you can enter 5 shows a day (if your account is basic) 8 a day if you are upgraded.

if you go to search, then click the "rabbits" tab there is a drop down of all the colors of that certain breed/all the colors in the game

hope that helps some xD


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, that was definitely helpful! Now to look at all the colors.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

This is actually pretty decent for a new breeding sims game.

Better than eagle valley sim, howrse and a few other ones too from what I see.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Deeeeeeefinitly better than Howrse.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Howrse, don't even get me started on Howrse lol x_x I played that for a few months, and just got plain bored with it, buying horses was so hard without babysitting auctions, it's just a very boring site, honestly

anyways, LL is a very cool game, it is honestly the only SIM game I have no eventually gotten bored with I've been a member since January, there always seems to be something to do, even after you've done all your rabbit stuff o3o

we've gotten probably over 60 members in just the last two days xD

and the best part is, there is always room for new suggestions/ideas.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I still play howrse, it really depends on the breed you pick. But It's really turned into a foopets situation over the last few years.

Then you have eagle valley sim that is super buggy, and they decide 2 years in to restart the game so you loose everything.

Or wajas that makes no sense.

Ayways that is WAY too complicated.

cromimi, which is a rodent breeding game that is neither realistic or fun to play.

This one actually seems promising.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

By "foopets situation" do you mean having to have money to play, or do you mean people deciding that the internet animals have feelings too?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

This reminds me of Horseland. Did anyone play that? I was totally addicted from 1999-2007, haha. So sad.


----------

